# Another visit to NYC #2



## usayit (Nov 11, 2006)

More snapshots of my visit to New York City

1) 






2) 





3)





4)





5)





6)





7)





8)





9)





10)


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 11, 2006)

I like these photos.  I really like the last few with all the people.  The one with the two playing chess was fun to look at.


----------



## PNA (Nov 12, 2006)

They are all good......you can't take a bad shot in NYC.


----------



## Ripnowell45 (Nov 12, 2006)

Great shots man... I really like the people too.

Im going to have to get into the city sometime soon too Im only 45 minutes away.


----------



## usayit (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the comments... 

This type of photography is pretty new to me as is shooting with a rangefinder.  I have to say... I'm enjoying it more and more each time I head out.  New york city is one of the best places to observe and photograph people.


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 14, 2006)

the lighting in #2 worked well for your shot.

#7 catches my eye...there's a lot going on in that shot. i especially like the pose of the chess players. great b&w tones too 

nice series!


----------



## usayit (Nov 21, 2006)

A couple more found at the end of the rolls.  As always thanks for any comments...

11) Victim






12) The Chess superbowl..


----------



## THORHAMMER (Dec 2, 2006)

i love that last shot.... the expressions in their faces.

its all over for the black king. nowhere to move. next move its mate I think


----------

